

Boycott Campaign Donations - toponium
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/13/opinion/nocera-boycott-campaign-donations.html?_r=1&src=tp&smid=fb-share

======
asynchronous13
While I agree that this could be effective if enough donors go along with it,
the system already has a built in method to get rid of the ineffective
politicians: voting. I don't see any point in voting for the same people while
cutting out their funding and hoping they do better _this_ time around.

